# Missing Hours



## Gossamer61 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi,
I just got my first pay slip and I'm short 5 hours.
Is there any place I can call or someone particular I can talk to?
I'm scheduled to work tonight at 6, should I just wait and talk to someone then?
Who do I talk to?
Sorry to sound stupid, training & orientation wasn't especially thorough, so I have no idea how anything works.
TIA


----------



## xNightStockerx (Nov 27, 2019)

I myself would wait and talk to HR personally. At my store there is not alot of communication but if your standing right there it helps alot.


----------



## Gossamer61 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks, I'll try to get in a little early to see if I can catch someone.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 27, 2019)

Check your punches on ehr.


----------



## Gossamer61 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hate to sound ignorant, but what is ehr?  My orientation and training didn't cover any of this information.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 27, 2019)

Go on a store computer.  You can ask any experienced team member to show you how to look at your punches.


----------



## sbrando7 (Nov 28, 2019)

You should always keep track of your times.

Get a piece of paper and write down each time for each day.

At the end of the week, total up your times.

When you get that paycheck, makes sure the total hours match.  If they do, throw out the paper or put it away in a folder.  If they don't, you have a record of all your timeclock punches.

Without a record of your timeclock punches, you have no proof to counter whatever Target's computer says.

With a record of your timeclock punches, you can have security review the security tapes at the times of the incorrect punches.


----------



## JAShands (Nov 29, 2019)

To view your timecard:

Log on to Workbench
Hover over Quick Links
Click on myTime Self Service
Log in again
Click on the red box on the left column that says View My Timecard
Make sure all of your shifts have been accounted for and you have no missing punches, we cannot pay you for hours you don’t record accurately


----------

